# INTRODUCING LEILA MAE :)



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's my little dollface! She's such a sweetie and now I completely understand calling malts your fluffy shadow...she totally is! We brought her out today, to a friend's house and then to the pet boutique. She did great with everyone and was hopping up on laps and giving kisses. And, even with the distractions, laughter, noise, and the fact that she was on a carpet, she still went right over to her pee pad to go potty while we were there! I was so impressed. 

Anyway, without further ado....my sweet Leila  

one flight down and one to go, and still looking fresh!










If anyone has seen Shrek 2, this is what I call her 'puss in boots' face..










Little tribute to Bijou 










All snuggled up and ready for bed










Peek-a-boo!










I see you!










Sassy little one 










My girl



















Tongue shot! 










Oh, you didn't know? She's got beauty AND brains  










In her V-Day outfit, looking adorable! And quite the pose! 











That's all for now. I'm a picture addict so I'll post up here often..don't you worry :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a little cutie!! Her face is to die for!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She has the perfect little face!!! Omg, she is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so excited for and hope you have tons of fun with Leila Mae!!! <----- beautiful name, BTW! :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a beautiful puppy  You'll have great times together.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW. She is a beauty! Congrats!! she is a doll.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG what a cute little girl....more pictures when you can. Makes me have puppy fever! :bysmilie:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She's a beauty... "one flight down one to go" ... is she a Shinemore puppy?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She's beautiful! Did you get her from Sands?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

She is adorable! And I love her name


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG I love her :wub: :wub: :wub: she is a little stunner, what a face!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG-- Leila Mae is just too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I see what you mean about the "Puss 'n Boots" face! LOL! And what a good little girl to stay on her wee pads! B)


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous....................Twinkle has hair envy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: she's sooooooooo cute :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 14 2010, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885761


> She's a beauty... "one flight down one to go" ... is she a Shinemore puppy?[/B]


Nope. I was looking at Shinemore and Sunnydales and was waiting for news of their newest litters, but this little girl became available and fit my perfect description of looks, personality, and came from Sands Maltese, a reputable show breeder, so I could count on health, too! (Not to mention her price was a steal). 


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Feb 14 2010, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885762


> She's beautiful! Did you get her from Sands?[/B]


You got it! Amy was great..I'm surprised more people haven't mentioned Sands on here. I sort of stumbled upon their site by chance. I had talked to Janet before, too, so she had mentioned her, too. 


QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 14 2010, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885773


> She is gorgeous....................Twinkle has hair envy![/B]


lol awww...Twinkle is gorgeous no matter what. And, once her coat comes in, she'll be even MORE beautiful  
I wish we lived closer together so our little ones could meet!!! I'd love to see Twinkle's spunky little personality in person..


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

she is so adorable :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What a PRETTY little face!!! I love Leila Mae, and I'm sooooo happy for you!! We get to watch that little princess grow up!! Yaaaayyyy!!!!! 

Bijou says "Right back at ya!! Girls just wanna have fun!!!"


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Leila Mae is GORGEOUS!!! what a sweet little beauty! Congratulations again, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATION!!! on getting such a cutie. :wub: Amy is a great person to work with. 

Tina


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG!!! She is soo precious, as others have said, her face is to die for!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Wow, she is soo tiny. lol Tell me her and Gigi don't look alike: 

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...at/IMG_3110.jpg

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...at/IMG_3155.jpg


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow she is gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

oh my she is stunning! Beautiful little thing!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my goodness Leila Mae is beautiful. She is just as cute as she can be. Congratulations! Enjoy her being a puppy. It will fly by so fast. She does look like Gigi! I just adore that last picture of her. Best valentine ever, huh?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my........she is something else, just a little doll!!! I love the whole package and those big sunglasses.....Miss Hollywood for sure!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations 100 times! That girl is so cute!
I can't wait to hear stories and see more pictures of little Leila Mae :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: So how many times have you pinched yourself today thinking "How lucky am I?"  Leila is absolutely adorable. I too remember looking at Sands in my search but don't think she had any pups at the time. Enjoy your little one. What a great Valentine's Day present to yourself. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats to you and your new doll!
She sure is a beautiful pup! :wub: 
Her name Leila, is pretty.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She really is adorable. :wub2: Congratulations. Enjoy her! 

Who are her sire and dam?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 14 2010, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885822


> OMG!!! She is soo precious, as others have said, her face is to die for!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Wow, she is soo tiny. lol Tell me her and Gigi don't look alike:
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...at/IMG_3110.jpg
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...at/IMG_3155.jpg[/B]


I'm telling you...sister from another mister (...and mom..lol)  

I'm really curious to see if they stay looking so similar as she grows up. I'd have no complaints! I love Gigi's look ! 
:ThankYou: for all the compliments!!! I have a video I'm going to put up soon, but need to upload it to youtube or photobucket first. you can see her sweet and spunky personality on there, though. 

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Feb 14 2010, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885839


> Oh my goodness Leila Mae is beautiful. She is just as cute as she can be. Congratulations! Enjoy her being a puppy.
> It will fly by so fast. She does look like Gigi! I just adore that last picture of her. Best valentine ever, huh?[/B]


The :heart: BEST :heart: valentine...truly. I've been asked a few times if she was my valentine's gift. I say, 'yeah...to myself!' lol 


QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 15 2010, 12:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885880


> :cheer: So how many times have you pinched yourself today thinking "How lucky am I?"  Leila is absolutely adorable. I too remember looking at Sands in my search but don't think she had any pups at the time. Enjoy your little one. What a great Valentine's Day present to yourself. :wub: :wub:[/B]


oh my gosh. i still can't believe she's actually mine. i feel like i'm going to have to give her back in a few days or something! i can't fathom that she's really going to be there with me every step of the way for years to come! :wub: 


QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 15 2010, 03:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885910


> She really is adorable. :wub2: Congratulations. Enjoy her!
> 
> Who are her sire and dam?[/B]


her sire is CH Mistwood's Trade Off of C & M 
her dame is not a CH. I'm not sure of her AKC name, but I know Amy calls her Pocket. Her father was a champion, too. 
I'll know more when I get her pedigree from AKC in a few weeks! :happy dance: 

Speaking of which..I need to come up with an AKC name for Leila. hmmm...ideas/suggestions welcome!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

A precious perfect pocket pixie! Congrats!! You are going to have so much fun with her.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

That is one adorable puppy.

Your profile needs to show Leila's name


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is absolutely gorgeous :wub: . Best wishes with her.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's so precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a precious little baby!!!
Congrats on Leila Mae :Sooo cute:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh she is a cutie pie ... CONGRATS

Kat


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is so adorable! I just want to smother her with kisses! :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is beautiful...enjoy every minute with her.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

What a pretty face. She's one heartbreaker for sure. :wub: :wub: Love her name too. Congrats!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

congratulations, she is adorable!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl you have!! Leila Mae is a beauty :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Holy Smokes!!!!!That baby girl is soooooooooooooooooooooooo scrumptous!!1


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Holy Smokes!!!!!That baby girl is soooooooooooooooooooooooo scrumptous!!1


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Isn't it time for more pictures of that beautiful little girl? :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What an adorable little girl you have there! I love her name. 

OMG she looks like a little FIRECRACKER! Is she fiery? lol


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wow, she's beautiful :wub:


----------

